# My Boot Saga... (ala Goldilocks)



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

If you say you like the imperials better, I would order those. You need to be 100% completely comfortable in your boots.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah get the Imperials. I'm also thinking of imperials. They fit good width wise? 

32's are the only boot I've word that works with my width, but then there is too much volume elsewhere (skinny ankles, heel and low volume foot)


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Yeah get the Imperials. I'm also thinking of imperials. They fit good width wise?
> 
> 32's are the only boot I've word that works with my width, but then there is too much volume elsewhere (skinny ankles, heel and low volume foot)


Can't comment on width for you, but they seemed good to me. Does Burton make 32s? Cuz they seemed very similar in liner and construction. The lashed I tried were even softer than the Ambush, or so it seemed.

Think I'll at least call my local and have them bring in some Imperials in my size.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

No 32 is 32. The Lashed is kind of equivalent to the Burton Moto, top seller, pretty soft and parky. The TM-Two should be perfect for you. Also don't be scared of getting a pretty stiff boot, as long as its not like a hardboot and you aren't riding all skatey style in the park, the support of a stiff boot really helps you to turn with your legs. There are caveats on either side for a noob, sloppiness of a soft boot can bite you as much as the lack of forgiveness in a hard one, honestly it won't matter what you learn to ride in since you have nothing to compare it to. All that matters is comfort.

If your nearest shops are 40 minutes away and full of dooshbags, I wouldn't feel that much pressure to support them with your boot purchase. Maybe go back to the guy who was cool for bindings and stuff, but you gotta get the right shit for your feet, and when you begin, that process can take a season or 2.

Also Remind insoles :thumbsup: unless you already have or plan to afford full customs.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Tried the TM II, wasn't crazy about the old-skool laces. Seemed like a PITA.

Just got off the phone with the owner of the shop I bought the Burtons from. He apologized for his shit staff and told me I should have got a 20% discount on the 2012 Ambush purchase. He also told me he has a 2013 Ambush in a 9 (they didn't show me) and he also ordered more Imperials should I want to try them.

I may make the drive this afternoon to get rid of these 2012's and try the 2013's. He also suggested that I may like the 2013's better and that the Imperials would definately hold up better than the Ambush. I told him I was going for a 30 day first season and he said the Imperial might be a better boot. However, the Ambush is lighter and more flexible. Talk about non-committal. How the fuck should I know, I'm a n00b!

I know you said the process may take a couple of years, I just hate to throw down $350 only to find that I don't like the boots and I want to go softer or stiffer half-way through the season. :dunno:

As for the reminds, don't think I can get those in Canada without paying a shitload of shipping and what not. Probably have to go Sole I think...

So, for a n00B who wants to eventually ride trees and catch big air also maybe some hiking and BC late in the season or early next year would you go Ambush or Imperial?

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller...




snowklinger said:


> No 32 is 32. The Lashed is kind of equivalent to the Burton Moto, top seller, pretty soft and parky. The TM-Two should be perfect for you. Also don't be scared of getting a pretty stiff boot, as long as its not like a hardboot and you aren't riding all skatey style in the park, the support of a stiff boot really helps you to turn with your legs. There are caveats on either side for a noob, sloppiness of a soft boot can bite you as much as the lack of forgiveness in a hard one, honestly it won't matter what you learn to ride in since you have nothing to compare it to. All that matters is comfort.
> 
> If your nearest shops are 40 minutes away and full of dooshbags, I wouldn't feel that much pressure to support them with your boot purchase. Maybe go back to the guy who was cool for bindings and stuff, but you gotta get the right shit for your feet, and when you begin, that process can take a season or 2.
> 
> Also Remind insoles :thumbsup: unless you already have or plan to afford full customs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Tried the TM II, wasn't crazy about the old-skool laces. Seemed like a PITA.


Don't worry, this forum is chock full of people for whom laces and the tying of can be a deterrent :laugh: 

I learned like 30+ years ago and it never got harder. But I've always been called a bit of a prodigy when it comes to lacing up my shoes and boots, so maybe I'm just super gifted and should be more understanding of you lesser beings.

Fancy lacing systems are so fancy and fast, it takes me like a good 45 seconds to tie my boots, everyones like WTF is up wiht this guy can we go snowboarding now....

:cheeky4:

fwiw I have a pair each of Lashed and TM2 and they are both traditional lacing. I'm probably a 1/4 size, so I wear 9's with the liners switched on em and they frankenfit great.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

It's not so much tying as re-tying or double-knotting then untying wet laces. Fuck that. Plus lets say you want to loosen your boots on the lift, more bullshit I say...



snowklinger said:


> Don't worry, this forum is chock full of people for whom laces and the tying of can be a deterrent :laugh:
> 
> I learned like 30+ years ago and it never got harder. But I've always been called a bit of a prodigy when it comes to lacing up my shoes and boots, so maybe I'm just super gifted and should be more understanding of you lesser beings.
> 
> ...


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

OldDog said:


> It's not so much tying as re-tying or double-knotting then untying wet laces. Fuck that. Plus lets say you want to loosen your boots on the lift, more bullshit I say...




I have the 32 Lashed. You get the hang of lacing them on the lift. It's not that hard. Where I ride I take a gondola to the top and I can re-lace both boots--inner lining and outer boot in a packed gondola and still have time to check my phone and put my gloves and helmet back on before unloading. If Im sitting on a quad chair solo or with one other person I can relace my free foot  I can adjust the strapped in foot but that's a bit more difficult. 


32s were the only boots that fit my super wide feet, I had Burtons previously and they were HELL. I demoed a pretty new pair of the Lashed for a day and I thought I would want a slightly stiffer but wasn't really sure so I bought them. After putting about 20 days on them they softened up too much but not so much that they are unwearable. I can really crank the laces and get them almost where I want them. That usually leaves me with blisters on my hands. I used to race bikes and I always wanted my cycling shoes super fucking tight and I adjust my pedals so I needed a lot of torque to twist out of them. Old habits I guess? 

Anyway, boots being too soft for your riding style probably isn't the end of the world. They don't last forever you know!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

mixie said:


> Anyway, boots being too soft for your riding style probably isn't the end of the world. They don't last forever you know!


Just got home with a pair of 2013 32 Lashed in white w/speed laces. They are better than the Burtons width wise and I get less heel lift, even when trying to pull them up. That, and it really helped to spend an hour with the owner who A. has been riding for 20 years & B. Isn't a fucking idiot.

*This boot is just right.*

I hope... :dunno:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

mixie said:


> I can really crank the laces and get them almost where I want them. That usually leaves me with blisters on my hands.


That is the textbook symptom of having a floppy boot that doesn't fit you well (either original... or now that they have worn out). The exact same thing happened to me when I was wearing 32 Tm-Twos, and then later 32 Primes (they breakdown a lot after 20 days... still wearable, but suddenly I discovered I became really picky in how I tightened my laces... I didn't realisze how bad they had gotten until I tried a new pair of boots)

Is your entire foot super wide... or just the front (at the toes?) It is possible to have need a wide toebox, but have a narrow heel/ankle/calf area such that for poorly fitting boots you need to crank down the laces to lock your heeldown... but then that crushes your toes/top of your foot. Look at boots that have dual zone lacing that lets you tighten the upper laces to lock down the ankle, leaving the lower laces looser for comfort.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

lonerider said:


> That is the textbook symptom of having a floppy boot that doesn't fit you well (either original... or now that they have worn out). The exact same thing happened to me when I was wearing 32 Tm-Twos, and then later 32 Primes (they breakdown a lot after 20 days... still wearable, but suddenly I discovered I became really picky in how I tightened my laces... I didn't realisze how bad they had gotten until I tried a new pair of boots)
> 
> Is your entire foot super wide... or just the front (at the toes?) It is possible to have need a wide toebox, but have a narrow heel/ankle/calf area such that for poorly fitting boots you need to crank down the laces to lock your heeldown... but then that crushes your toes/top of your foot. Look at boots that have dual zone lacing that lets you tighten the upper laces to lock down the ankle, leaving the lower laces looser for comfort.


Yet another reason the zoned speed laces rock...! Screw traditional laces.


----------

